# Anyone looking for a job?



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

* Disrtict Manager (Florida - East Coast) *

compensation: *$42,000 - $75,000 annually*
contract job

American Mortgage Services is now hiring a District Manager to cover an area from West Palm Beach to Palm Coast inclusive of Okeechobee, Deltona and Palatka. THIS IS A PERFORMANCE POSITION that will require you to train, manage and motivate up to ten field contractors. Additionally, you will be required to generate quality control reports that will require frequent visits to job sites throughout your district. You must have 5 years of construction and/or property preservation or experience to apply. Our compensation package includes paid training, weekly salary, monthly vehicle allowance and revenue share when performance goals are met. Starting pay is $42,000 per year with $75,000 potential in under one year. We are operating a business here and we expect you to earn your paycheck. If this concept doesn't scare you, please call Dave at show contact info to schedule an interview. Be prepared to give examples VERIFIABLE performance in your work history.

We don't care about your degree. This job requires ambition and we've never met anyone who can teach that.


So the North Dakota Oil field job was a bust. It paid insane good money, but when gas prices dropped so did the work. Now I am back home and am deciding what I want to do. 

I ran across this add on CL today and called the guy. Basically it is a QC/Contractor Manager field position for Safe Guard P&P work. 12 hours per day 6 days per week. Flat salary of $600 per week, plus $800 per month vehicle allowance, plus 1% of total invoices for your area. And if the invoicing is not at least $70,000 per week you will be let go.

Does not sound like want to do.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Gas dropped 2 weeks ago...and they are already letting folks go?!


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

What was the cut on charge backs? :lol:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Gas dropped 2 weeks ago...and they are already letting folks go?!


Yes. The oil companies are slowing production to drive the prices back up. Basically if a well is not already pumping oil it will sit until prices go back up.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know all about the SG QC malarky. I would have stayed up north and opened a shaved ice hut at Mt Rushmore before I'd come back to that mess.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I know all about the SG QC malarky. I would have stayed up north and opened a shaved ice hut at Mt Rushmore before I'd come back to that mess.


So I would get to take all the blame for contractors being morons? Get told off by the contractors daily because SG doesn't pay crap and they have ridiculous picture requirements. I could wear myself and my vehicle out for 12hrs a day and take a HUGE paycut? 

Where do I sign?

Hang this on the bulletin board at a greyhound station and even the homeless guys will pass.


----------

